# Sound issues on Sony Vio

## nemos

Hello,

My sound card is detected and the headphones work but the external speakers do not. I have tried building the kernel with modules and with built in support. I appreciate any help.

lspci output:

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be2 (rev a1)

```

cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat[/code][/u]

```

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.21 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux localhost 2.6.32-gentoo #14 SMP Wed Feb 10 16:42:51 EST 2010 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

HDA Intel at 0xe8e00000 irq 22

Audio devices:

0: HDA Generic (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

31: system timer

Mixers:

0: Realtek ID 275

```

----------

## Letharion

Ok, first, "external speakers" would likely be connected like the headphones, so if you really mean that, then your post makes no sense.

If however you mean "built in":

I would be surprised if someone placed two separate sound cards in your laptop, one for headphones, one for speakers. Why you have two devices I can't explain. Since you do have working sound, I would guess the problem is related to sound settings somehow. Play around with alsamixer.

----------

## nemos

I mean the laptop's builtin speakers. I have adjusted alsamixer's settings to no end without any results. The nvidia sound card is just for HDMI output. I have explored all avenues that I can think of. Any ideas?

----------

## Letharion

Have you ruled out "application misbehavior" by trying several of them?

----------

## nemos

Yes I have. I have used alsamixer, gnome-alsamixer and amixer. I have been using Linux for years and have never been so discouraged.

----------

## nemos

I updated to the most recent "unstable" kernel with no luck. Any more ideas out there?

----------

## Letharion

I was thinking more, have you tried, vlc, mplayer, youtube in two different browser, that sort of application.

----------

## nemos

Yeah, in both Epiphany and Firefox.

 I get perfect sound when I plug the headphones in with all applications. I even updated my kernel to an "unstable" version to see if that would work, but it was a no go  :Sad: 

----------

## nemos

I fixed the problem using alsa-driver. Once I recompiled my kernel without alsa support and installed alsa-driver it worked without any further configuration. 

Thanks for your help!

----------

## Letharion

Glad it worked out.  :Smile: 

----------

